# Peppy Villager Tier List



## ayeeprill (May 21, 2020)

I think I'm just going to go ahead and post the other four, because I'm really enjoying reading everyone's responses while I am sick in bed (just a stomach bug, not coronavirus!)


Next up is peppy!

The link: https://tiermaker.com/create/animal-crossing-new-horizons-peppy-villagers-305259



And my ranking:





Truffles and I have a past
Merry and Felicity >>>>>>>> Rosie and I will scream that from the mountaintops!


----------



## Boccages (May 21, 2020)

Here is my peppy villagers tier list.


----------



## Milano (May 21, 2020)

I feel like rosie is such an og that it would be a complete sin to mark her any lower than S tier


----------



## EmperorGandhi (May 21, 2020)

Apple gets D tier because she gives me bad vibes and I don't trust her. Also, I should've made a separate A+ tier for Rosie and Bianca because I went back and forth for those two and only put them in A because I LOVE Audie and Tangy.


----------



## cagycorvidae (May 21, 2020)

i dislike almost all of the peppy designs adgkhkskfs


----------



## Leebles (May 21, 2020)

I had no idea people liked Flora


----------



## trashpedia (May 21, 2020)




----------



## xsopants (May 21, 2020)

Carmen should be in A oopsies


----------



## Veestah (May 21, 2020)




----------



## Verecund (May 21, 2020)

There are some great peppy designs!
Also, I'm so sad to see all the Gabi hate. :(


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 21, 2020)

Tabby horrifies me in ways that I can't quite express through words.


----------



## Braixen (May 21, 2020)

I liked a lot more peppies than I thought?? Maybe it's just cause I hate the personality in general


----------



## autumnhues (May 21, 2020)

Tabby used to scare me but she grew on me


----------



## AccfSally (May 21, 2020)

Here's my list:


----------



## xara (May 21, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (May 21, 2020)




----------



## ayeeprill (May 22, 2020)

the absolute _disrespect _being served to my girl Pippy...I am in SHOCK


----------



## condor (May 22, 2020)




----------



## 5cm/s (May 22, 2020)

i have a lot of villagers in A- meaning i'm not actively searching for them + they aren't my faves, but i'd be happy if they dropped by my island for a while c: i mostly just don't like the angry-looking peppies haha


----------



## sunshower (May 22, 2020)

Love seeing so much love for flora!


----------



## Spooky. (May 22, 2020)




----------



## senbeiiscool (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Hanif1807 (May 22, 2020)

I'm part of Rosie fan club member


----------



## Aurita (May 22, 2020)

Oh man I guess I really like the bunnies...but Flora is the best peppy <3


----------



## voltairenism (May 22, 2020)

some peppy designs istg,,,


----------



## Enxssi (May 22, 2020)

sorry, i don't have any tier but i am _*very disappointed that bubbles is in low-bottom tier-*_


----------



## LindseyKate04 (May 22, 2020)

I couldn't put Rosie on the same tier as anyone else ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## kojuuro (May 22, 2020)




----------



## BJN39 (May 22, 2020)

Peppy love is defo 60% based on experiences held from older games, especially when they can be a bit grating. Tangy was my GC OG, Patty and Peanut were BAE in WW, Maddie was so great in GC and her return was so fun for me. Love flamingoes, so Flora auto-win. Peggy was “pegged” as my NL era fave, and Bangle seems to be taking that signature Peppy spit for me in NH. Other tiers are less relevant because I can barely handle one in my island in NH...LOL. Could prolly do 2-3 in any other game tho.


----------



## FaerieRose (May 22, 2020)

I'd say my categories are pretty evenly distributed.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (May 22, 2020)

These are so much fun to make!!!


----------



## elphieluvr (May 22, 2020)

I love seeing my girl Bianca so high on everyone‘s lists! I feel Bianca is sorely underrated.

and I feel vindicated that nobody seems to like Bella bc she gives me nightmares and it makes me so sad that she’s my birthday twin.


----------



## Blueskyy (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Coolio15 (May 22, 2020)

Bianca is sorely underrated!<3 
Also, I feel a lot of the peppy designs are...questionable. I don't know, I really dislike a lot of the ones that look angry or just, in Bubbles' case, ridiculous. Also, hot take, but most of the food villagers are just not cute to me!


----------



## Blueskyy (May 22, 2020)

Sorry for double post. Also Winnie is so underrated.


----------



## Hay (May 22, 2020)

A lot of peppy villagers seem to be bright colors, cute!


----------



## dragonair (May 22, 2020)

so many eh kind of villagers for me ; v ;


----------



## Sweetley (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Loubelle (May 22, 2020)

:3


----------



## Aleigh (May 22, 2020)

What I've learned from this: Agent S is a GIRL??? And I've had her for how long???


----------



## Minimasher (May 22, 2020)

My personal list!


----------



## Chea (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Mimi_ (May 22, 2020)

Rosie is UNMATCHED. But I do have attachments to quite a few peppies! Audie was on the very first Nook Miles island I ever went to, she’s so amazing


----------



## Clay and Flurry AML (May 22, 2020)

hate who you want but not ketchup no one better put her in D tier

	Post automatically merged: May 22, 2020



Chea said:


> View attachment 263284


what did ketchup ever do to you she is so cute :'(


----------



## Arckaniel (May 22, 2020)

totally not biased lol


----------



## carackobama (May 22, 2020)

seeing so many people put Tangy as S is making me uwu <3


----------



## jozial (May 22, 2020)




----------



## LaFra (May 22, 2020)

My list:


----------



## Vadim (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Magus (May 22, 2020)

There is mine, Flora is above all.





Really like Audie and Ketchup too !


----------



## Daisies (May 22, 2020)

why is puddles so underrated she’s my fave


----------



## Shinjukuwu (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Solio (May 22, 2020)

I realized I'm very indifferent about most of them...


----------



## BluebearL (May 22, 2020)

Post automatically merged: May 22, 2020



Daisies said:


> why is puddles so underrated she’s my fave



Thank you! I agree, I am a huge Puddles fan


----------



## Rosch (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Envy (May 22, 2020)

This category has such an exceedingly large number of uglys (and the most ugly one, I've ranked yet, Bella) that I actually had to create new tiers. =P


----------



## bluetortis26 (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Manah (May 22, 2020)

Bunnie is god tier. No, you can't change my mind.


----------



## cheezu (May 22, 2020)

I really enjoy so many Peppy designs. Wish I had more room for them on my Island.


----------



## Sheando (May 22, 2020)

I will defend Bubbles with my life


----------



## thischarmingboi (May 22, 2020)

I really don't vibe with the peppies. Truffles is a demon sent from hell and I cannot be convinced otherwise.


----------



## Toasties (May 22, 2020)

I do love most of the Peppy villagers but I do have my favourites. xD


----------



## serudesu (May 22, 2020)

Really fun seeing different opinions. o3o;


----------



## Ichiban (May 22, 2020)

i'd be content with anyone from S to B tier in my village


----------



## Hatsushimo (May 22, 2020)




----------



## helbels (May 22, 2020)




----------



## maple22 (May 22, 2020)




----------



## alpacalypse (May 22, 2020)

ruby <3


----------



## salem_ (May 22, 2020)

here's mine


----------



## Asarena (May 22, 2020)

I think this was the quickest one to make so far for me:


----------



## Pomme (May 22, 2020)

Last poll done, it was really fun to do .
And I am glad to see that I've not mainstream tastes at all !


----------



## Le Ham (May 22, 2020)




----------



## BeezyBee (May 22, 2020)




----------



## doopledei (May 23, 2020)

-


----------



## sleepydreepy (May 23, 2020)

I have Winnie in my town, and she would be S tier but she has been saying some weird stuff to me lately (lol) that puddles never said to me when she was in my town...idk if she keeps this up she might be kicked out :0


----------



## Dando (May 28, 2020)

Post automatically merged: May 28, 2020



sleepydreepy said:


> View attachment 264088
> 
> I have Winnie in my town, and she would be S tier but she has been saying some weird stuff to me lately (lol) that puddles never said to me when she was in my town...idk if she keeps this up she might be kicked out :0


I don't get Tammi

	Post automatically merged: May 28, 2020



Yee said:


> View attachment 263717


Wendy IS precious


----------



## InstantNoodles (Jun 28, 2020)

I actually didn't like peppy villagers to begin with but after bonding with Tangy, Apple, Bluebear and Ruby I now think they're very sweet!


----------



## mayorsam17 (Jun 28, 2020)

i have very strong opinions about some of the peppies haha


----------



## JunoHorizon (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## DOLCE MACHAON (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## Hoshi (Jun 28, 2020)

Perfect. The struggle with this was real.


----------



## minimoon (Jun 28, 2020)

I made this a while ago so it doesn't look as nice and i may have to rethink since Wendy moved in. I love her.



Edit: I made a new version!


----------



## Greylake (Jun 28, 2020)

Honestly, they're all very cute, but there are quite a few who I would like more with different personalities.


----------



## Opal (Jun 28, 2020)

My favourite personality


----------



## rubyrubert (Jun 28, 2020)

What’s up with the duck who has her eyes in different zip codes? Also Maddie looks like she sells Lu La Roe


----------



## Vextro (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## rubyrubert (Jun 28, 2020)

Peppy is my favorite personality in the game, so I have VERY strong opinions lol, I would make an entire island of A and S rankers


----------



## lolli8223 (Jun 28, 2020)

My list makes me happy


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 28, 2020)

Puddles was one of my favorites in NL but I had to bump her down a tier since she seemed a bit different from how I remembered her as in NL.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 28, 2020)

I love bonbon actually


----------



## Undies (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## Oldcatlady (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## Porxelain (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## WaileaNoRei (Jun 28, 2020)

Probably any of the A tier could end up moving up depending on how I felt meeting them. Except Bangle, who I have, and love, but she is definitely Tier A not S for me. Could probably deal with any of these except Tier F ending up on my island.


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## Dreamcloud (Jun 28, 2020)

Here's mine. Some of the peppy designs are very cute.


----------



## Locokoko182 (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## Corndoggy (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## Sarabelle (Jun 29, 2020)

I was surprised at some of my A Tiers (orange). Doing this definitely helps me organize my personal rankings.


----------



## Corrie (Jun 30, 2020)

My fav personality!


----------



## patchworkbunny (Jun 30, 2020)

Bunnie for life!


----------



## Duu (Jun 30, 2020)

wowee im such a contrarian


----------



## Yujian (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Serabee (Jun 30, 2020)

Here's mine! Though I don't tend to like themed villagers, I just have a soft spot for Tangy. She's SO weird and cute I can't not love her  In general, I really like peppy cats...

...with the big exception of Tabby. Seriously... her face. It's just not right


----------



## Halloqueen (Jul 1, 2020)

S Tier: Love all these wonderful ladies. The top three was a really difficult choice; I was really tempted to put Audie first, but ended up going with Flora because of her unique flamingo design and put Sprinkle in second because I really love penguins in real life and Sprinkle is precious. Then there's Bella my wonderful metal mouse and Ruby, whose albinism gives her a real distinct look and whose moon rabbit inspiration is really nice.

A Tier: All very solid.

B Tier: Basically a mix of villagers who I've had as residents before and enjoyed well enough (Peanut, Carmen, Bunnie, Cookie, Rosie, Anicotti, Pinky) and those whose designs I like fairly well, just not as much as A Tier.

C Tier: All right, I guess.

D Tier: Bottom of the barrel for me.


----------



## basicbobagirl1130 (Jul 1, 2020)

Here’s my tier list! Kinda sad that Epona wasn’t an option, I would’ve made a S+ tier list solely just for her! ^^


----------



## Velvet_nosebleed (Jul 1, 2020)

Apple is best peppy and I have some personal beef with Twiggy


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## SirOctopie (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## jyrilian (Oct 12, 2020)

tangy will never not be my #1 favorite


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Oct 12, 2020)

I think


----------



## Uffe (Oct 12, 2020)

This was more difficult than I expected it to be.


----------



## Jassiii (Oct 12, 2020)

Audie n Cookie are on my island rn actually so <3 hearts to them


----------



## cornimer (Oct 12, 2020)

Most of the peppies are just meh to me it turns out, but love my S and A girls

Peanut is a D solely because I'm allergic to peanuts FYI


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 12, 2020)

There’s actually quite a few really good peppies out here! Too bad there aren’t any peppy deer, tho...


----------



## mogyay (Oct 12, 2020)

bunnies and cats really saving the day for peppy!


----------



## VexTheHex (Oct 13, 2020)

I don't have a solid Peppy pick for my island and still struggle with what I want to do cause I honestly have no solid S tier for these ladies. Most of them has some aspect about them that makes them miss the mark for me. Whether it's Flora's lackluster home, Bianca/Bangle's weird snout, Patty's name, or something along those lines.

Getting into D and F tier is some really ugly ladies. I don't think most need explaining besides that cat at the end. I didn't pay much attention to her till a friend made me look at her a bit more. I went from having no strong opinion on her to pretty much disliking her. She looks like a late middle aged woman trying to be 8 again and even comes with that tacky sweater that turned me off Marina. Then suddenly she hit it large in the Tier lists cause some Streamer used their followers to mass vote her, so now this cat's bad fringe face started popping up everywhere which didn't help me just forget about her again. 

Also no nose bunnies and cats lose points.

Peppy kind of failed to impress me.


----------



## TaylaJade (Oct 13, 2020)

Rosie is the best peppy. She’s a celebrity on my island


----------



## Psicat (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## saucySheep (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Oct 13, 2020)

do you have a masterpost for all the made tiers for different types of villagers?  I'd like to do a little thing in my own journal thread and I'm having issues making the teir thing myself lol


----------



## hakutaku (Oct 13, 2020)

S tier is for absolute icons only.


----------



## Fye (Oct 13, 2020)

This one was a bit harder since I'm not really into peppy villagers but at the same time their designs are really cute! Most of the bunnies made it to S and A, and of course our brand new peppy wolf made it too! I've never had Flora but I've seen her on a few islands and she's so cute and suits the island theme really well. I love the designs of the ostriches in general and wish I had room for some on my island!


----------



## Kristenn (Oct 13, 2020)

I needed to show some love for my queen Nibbles


----------



## Pandemonium (Oct 14, 2020)

Peppies are probably my least favorite personality type.


----------



## Seelie (Oct 16, 2020)

Ruby and Cookie are just so absolutely precious -- Cookie has those big eyes, and I'm super into Ruby's moon rabbit backstory!  I have a feeling that Tangy, Ketchup, and Dotty could make S tier if I had them around my island for a bit, too.


----------



## Skandranon (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## MadisonBristol (Oct 16, 2020)

Disappointed everybody is ranking my girl Anabelle so low.


----------



## DaisyFan (Oct 16, 2020)

There are some of my faves, but Carmen is and will always be my #1 favorite peppy villager, hands down.


----------



## xara (Oct 17, 2020)

tangy was literally the first villager that i met and i had the nerve to put her in B tier-







Spoiler: may 2020 list


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 17, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> View attachment 280242
> 
> Puddles was one of my favorites in NL but I had to bump her down a tier since she seemed a bit different from how I remembered her as in NL.



Here is my updated list:




There is significantly a lot less in the D tier for once lol. The two anteaters, horses and Piper and Ketchup are big iffys there. I really like the anteater’s colors and the concept behind Ketchup is nice. Piper looks much better when I visited her on my friend‘s island. The two horses I’m neutral about; they’re not the best or worst of the horses (in my opinion).

I knew I liked the rabbits and squirrels but I never really saw how many of them that I liked lol.  Sprinkles and Bluebear would’ve been higher but I didn’t click with them when I had both of them plus Merry. I do love their designs though.


----------



## heaven. (Oct 17, 2020)

Peppy villager are so fun and cute. I don't have anything against any of them, except for Victoria.


----------



## Wolfieocelot (Oct 18, 2020)

I LOVE peppy villagers, but one of them ( truffles) are just....ugh


----------



## deana (Oct 18, 2020)

I quite like peppy villagers so I rated a lot of them pretty highly. I had also considered banishing Truffles to an even lower tier but I was too lazy to add one


----------



## R00T (Oct 18, 2020)

I'm not crazy into the peppy villagers. My girl Tabby is one of my original 3 move ins, she's unexpectedly grown on me and I can't see myself ever getting rid of her. I had Rosie, Ruby, and Ketchup in New Leaf, I like them but I want to have different villagers in this game


----------



## ripley4O77 (Oct 29, 2020)

Not sure about that C category, I felt... merciful.


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 29, 2020)

I have had all S tier villagers at some point and therefore have a special bond to them, on top of them being cute. I love tangy so much and Wendy is adorable. I currently have Bonbon and am not looking to get rid of her any time soon. Puddles is the only peppy frog so of course I have had her, I like her a lot too.
A tier are ones I would accept having, I have had Rosie, Pomon, Dotty and Peanut on that list if I remember correctly.
B tier are cute but not my exact cup of tea.
C are ones I would want to get off my island if I had them.
D are the ones I would be desperate to get off my island the minute they set foot on it. Sorry, Truffles, you had to go...


----------

